# Can't get GPS Lock



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm having a GPS problem. I can't get a lock. Even when I open up google maps, the GPS icon doesn't show up. I downloaded GPS Fix from the market but I still can't get one. I also tried this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?...k-location-fix which gave me a better location lock, but still not very accurate.

I'm running SHIFT AO5P 2.7 but I don't want to flash 2.8 before i get a lock. I know there use to be a flashable fix but I see there isn't anymore. Can any help???


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at the link here for "GPS Not starting"

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...or-Thunderbolt.-7.1.1-Updated-10-2-1-25AM-EST

You have to basically flash a Sense ROM, get the GPS icon to come up, then flash the AOSP ROM (I think you can restore a backup as well). I'm also assuming that you have GPS "On"


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

skinien said:


> Look at the link here for "GPS Not starting"
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...or-Thunderbolt.-7.1.1-Updated-10-2-1-25AM-EST
> 
> You have to basically flash a Sense ROM, get the GPS icon to come up, then flash the AOSP ROM (I think you can restore a backup as well). I'm also assuming that you have GPS "On"


Yes, GPS is turned "ON". I've made sure! 

Download a BAMF Sense ROM now. Let you know how it turns out. Thanks!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"skinien said:


> Look at the link here for "GPS Not starting"
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?392-ROM-Not-fully-Official-CM7-for-Thunderbolt.-7.1.1-Updated-10-2-1-25AM-EST
> 
> You have to basically flash a Sense ROM, get the GPS icon to come up, then flash the AOSP ROM (I think you can restore a backup as well). I'm also assuming that you have GPS "On"


I just posted a thread about this. Boot manager works too. Alot faster then cwm


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Works! Just threw a BAMF Rom on, locked GPS, reflashed backup, good to go! Thanks!


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

You can also take the NetworkLocation.apk from Bamf Bliss and drop it in to your aosp ROM and flash and you will have a GPS lock.. Grab a NetqorkLocation.apk from any new Sense ROM and drop it in to any aosp ROM you plan on flashing and you will get the GPS lock, aosp NetworkLocation.apk is garbage and this is what I have been doing and haven't had any problems..


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> Works! Just threw a BAMF Rom on, locked GPS, reflashed backup, good to go! Thanks!


I understand the process but wouldn't the reboot or wiping of data or cache wipe out the GPS lock? How does the phone hold a GPS lock through reboot wipe data/factory reset wipe cache and delvick? Or am I missing something?


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea I thaught the same thing but all I can think is that maybe the hardware itself has some type of memory in it that isn't touched by the recovery


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Yea I thaught the same thing but all I can think is that maybe the hardware itself has some type of memory in it that isn't touched by the recovery


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> You can also take the NetworkLocation.apk from Bamf Bliss and drop it in to your aosp ROM and flash and you will have a GPS lock.. Grab a NetqorkLocation.apk from any new Sense ROM and drop it in to any aosp ROM you plan on flashing and you will get the GPS lock, aosp NetworkLocation.apk is garbage and this is what I have been doing and haven't had any problems..


Ok i have a question about this..what if i already flashed the rom? Can i just install that apk?


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

lennyjew said:


> I thought the networklocation.apk fix was just for network location coarse position, not gps (fine position)?


You are correct...


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

So if it is because the hardware has a seperate piece of memory, wouldn't it be because aosp simply doesn't know how to write to it and that's why you have to be on sense


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I understand the process but wouldn't the reboot or wiping of data or cache wipe out the GPS lock? How does the phone hold a GPS lock through reboot wipe data/factory reset wipe cache and delvick? Or am I missing something?


You don't wipe after you get lock from sense rom, after you get lock on GPS you boot into recovery and just flash your aosp backup without wipe. You turn on GPS go to maps and ur good with a perfect lock.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you sure I did several full wipes and it seems to stick


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jr313 said:


> You don't wipe after you get lock from sense rom, after you get lock on GPS you boot into recovery and just flash your aosp backup without wipe. You turn on GPS go to maps and ur good with a perfect lock.


Doesn't that go against everything you're told to do when flashing a rom?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Doesn't that go against everything you're told to do when flashing a rom?


Lol. it does but ur not flashing a rom. Your flashing a back up.


----------



## tako (Aug 31, 2011)

I've wondered about all this before, but now I guess I just do as I'm told.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Did this earlier today. Did a backup, full wipe before flashing a sense rom. Gps icon came on, found my position. Restored my backup with no wipe and now gps works. Thanks for posting this fix.

Dan


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Lol. it does but ur not flashing a rom. Your flashing a back up.


You mean to tell me I don't have to do a full wipe when just restoring a backup? Well ill be a monkeys grampa. So much wasted time. Thanks for the info


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

redbelly said:


> Did this earlier today. Did a backup, full wipe before flashing a sense rom. Gps icon came on, found my position. Restored my backup with no wipe and now gps works. Thanks for posting this fix.
> 
> Dan


Yeah it worked. Got me alot closer but not perfect but then I reluctantly ( just cuz I'm a skeptic ) downloaded the GPS fix and WABOOSH....Perfection. now if only I could get flash working properly that would be the cats pajamas


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump. Flash does work.

Commands to use in terminal (should be: chmod 000 /data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/config.data)

Or just use Root Explorer from the market and go to the above path, long tap on config.data, click Permissions, and remove all the check marks.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> Bump. Flash does work.
> 
> Commands to use in terminal (should be: chmod 000 /data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/config.data)
> 
> Or just use Root Explorer from the market and go to the above path, long tap on config.data, click Permissions, and remove all the check marks.


Yeah I had a little help from someone else and got me sorted out. Thanks anyway. So glad to be a part of the community. Reminds you that there are still good people in the world


----------

